# Bulbo. Emily Siegerist?



## fbrem (Nov 18, 2008)

This is from our greenhouse at school. I know theres a tag and I'm pretty sure this is the name but I need to double check. Just got back from the greenhouse and I was wrong it is actually Bulbo. Elizabeth Ann 'Jean' from tropiflora. We do have Emly Siegerist in bloom so I'll get some pics of the real one soon in another thread.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like a roth cross to me.


----------



## swamprad (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice, Forrest.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2008)

I was confused [yes, more than usual ] by the top photo, can post a photo of the whole plant please, THanx.


----------



## nikv (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful!!!! 

According to the RHS registry, this cross is Bulbo. Elizabeth Ann x Bulbo. lasiochilum. Note that I found it as Bulbo. Emly Siegerist. Probably a mis-spelling. FYI.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2008)

I couldn't find that name in RHS. Not using Bulb, Cirr. or Mastigion, so I don't think it's been registered. Does it have parentage on the tag?

Pretty, delicate colors.


----------



## nikv (Nov 18, 2008)

Dot,

This is what I found:

The International Orchid Register
Orchid search results page
Genus
Bulbophyllum 

Epithet
Emly Siegerist

Seed Parent


Genus
Bulbophyllum 


Epithet
Elizabeth Ann 

Pollen Parent


Genus
Bulbophyllum 


Epithet
lasiochilum 

Registrant

Suphachadiwong



Originator
Suphachadiwong 

Date of registration

1/1/1989


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2008)

I used that spelling, also! How'd you do it????


----------



## nikv (Nov 18, 2008)

I went to the following website:

http://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/registerpages/orchidsearch.asp

I then typed in 'Siegerist' in the Grex field and left the Genus field blank. I then clicked on Search. It found one match. I clicked on it to display the details. FYI.

One of the things that I love about this site is that it doesn't require a Genus name in order to perform a search. Quite handy in these days of ever-changing taxonomical names!

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2008)

Double WOW!!! Very impressing!!! Please post a picture of the whole plant, as Eric suggested!!! 

(I guess that there are two spikes with flowers, that is why I doulbe "wowed "!!!!! )


----------



## swamprad (Nov 18, 2008)

As many of you probably know, Emly Siegerist wrote the book, Bulbophyllums and Their Allies. She does spell her name "Emly", without the "i", always makes me think of "Little Emly" from David Copperfield...


----------



## fbrem (Nov 18, 2008)

Just got back from the greenhouse and I was wrong it is actually Bulbo. Elizabeth Ann 'Jean' acquired from tropiflora. We do have Emily Siegerist in bloom so I'll get some pics of the real one soon in another thread. Sorry for the confusion.

Forrest


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2008)

nikv said:


> I went to the following website:
> 
> http://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/registerpages/orchidsearch.asp
> 
> ...


Thanks, Nik. I didn't know you could leave the genus name blank. I tried everything I could think of except that. Now I know a new trick.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 18, 2008)

I have to look up their culture requirements. I want one of those.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 18, 2008)

Those are great flowers. Really nice clear photos of them too. I like!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 19, 2008)

fbrem said:


> Just got back from the greenhouse and I was wrong it is actually Bulbo. Elizabeth Ann 'Jean' acquired from tropiflora. We do have Emily Siegerist in bloom so I'll get some pics of the real one soon in another thread. Sorry for the confusion. Forrest



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Park Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

wonderful


----------



## fbrem (Nov 19, 2008)

here's the whole plant shot as requested






Forrest


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 19, 2008)

OMG.. What's that monstrous phal with 2 spikes behind Liz..? :drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 19, 2008)

phal? i thought those were elephant ears.......


----------



## fbrem (Nov 20, 2008)

it is the biggest phal. I've ever seen, over 60cm wide with a spike as thick as one of my fingers. I'll check to see if it's labeled and take a bloom pic if the slugs don't maul it.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 20, 2008)

we had some hybrids at work that were ordered in to be added to carts and shipped back out, that were pretty big but had flower spikes like saplings! I had never seen spikes even approaching that size. a few people at work bought some plants cheap or actually bought some that weren't flowering and got them cheap; I had no room for anything that big!


----------

